# 1000 gallon tank?



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a line on an acrylic 10 ft by 3 ft by 4ft tank for an excellent deal. My largest is 120 gallons. This would be a major leap. Would frontosa use all the space, or is it too deep. Maybe I could put haps and peacocks as well? Also, it has a overflow and closed loop system(was saltwater) and a few scratches. So I would have to learn about that, I have been using a FX5 on my 120. Any input? I just know that I want it, and I have to talk the hubby into it. I'll probably have to sell my 120 and 100 and 55, and jut have the one large tank.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW!! :drooling: If the scratches aren't deep or long enough to compromise the integrety of the tank (depends on length and depth of scratch vs thickness of the material) then heck yeah, grab it!
As far as the fronts go, I couldn't say , but a nice school of some of the larger Cyprichromis species would help fill up the top of your water column. 
I'm not an expert on filtering a tank that size, but there are a few here that can help you out there.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I keep going back and forth. Even with our ten foot ceilings, the tank is huge. My hubby says too big for the room. He is probably right. I like having several tanks, but I spend a lot of time on them. I was willing to get rid of my 120 Mbuna, 100 Front, 55 gallon(empty), and 29 gallon Reef. I never imagined owning a 1000 gallon tank. I was thinking that one large one would be less time, but at this scale, I'm probably kidding myself. I'd miss my mbuna. I eventually need more room for the Fronts. Getting tired of the reef though. Buying RO water and keping up with the evaporation on a 29 gallon is a pain. Maybe one day I'll find a great deal on a 300. I love this site though. Thanks for all the encouragement. Difficult decision........


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Fronts are a deepwater fish and thats one of the main reasons a wild caught is so expensive. They have to be brought up from the bottom in stages and that can take over two days. Very labor intensive. I personally think a group of them in a tank that deep and large would be an awesome sight to behold but you also have to be beholding to the running costs of a tank that size. Your going to need some very large pumps and depending on your stocking a filter system not easily bought off a store front shelf.

I'm a huge Mbuna fan myself and would be hard pressed to give them up. But if I could find a way to keep them and run a 1000g tank at the same time I would do it. :thumb:


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Florida girl,

I understand your confliction :lol: In my mind, I would LOVE a 1000 gl tank! But in reality... yikes. It's not practical, at all.

Out of curiosity - how much is the tank going for? Even at $1/gl...  Haha


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

The tank and metal stand for $1500. Guy just wants to be rid of it. It was set up saltwater in a local business that went under. he parted out some of the other items.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Probably not a bad price considering the size . I wonder what he would take if you showed up cash in hand? If he really wants to get rid of it, a wad of cash in front of him might get you a better price.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, but I think my husband has vetoed the idea altogether. We just moved my 100 gallon, and that was a chore. Can you imagine how heavy a 1000 is?! I would lose all my friends after I talked them into helping...lol


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

What a shame to have to let something like that go. Oh well, maybe next time right. Still though, woulda been a heck of a show tank!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

That would be hard to pass up, but it would also be hard to combine all of your toys in one box too. I like too many different kinds of fish to have just one tank, no matter how cool that tank is.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok. Decision made. No 1000 gallon for me. But a girl can dream................. :wink:


----------

